
Ask HN: How do I create a detailed plan to pass information to my family - ravanpao
Have you ever planned on documenting everything you want to share with your family after your death? COVID-19 makes me wonder that it is high time I create such a plan. Things I want to share:<p>- Bank account details and balances<p>- Insurance policy details<p>- any liabilities<p>- &quot;How to&quot; instructions<p>- my various accounts such as google, amazon, etc<p>- share details of how I have saved a backup of important documents.<p>My wife does not work and is not techsavvy. My 2 daughters are 6 and 3 year old. I want to make things easy for them as far as possible. Do you have any ideas to help me write up?<p>Thank you!!
======
samizdis
I remembered your question from yesterday when I saw this on HN today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22664675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22664675)

Still in pretty much alpha form, but might be worth keeping an eye on it for
your needs.

------
atlasunshrugged
I have, I used Cake and thought the process was very navigable (but am glad it
hasn't been put into use yet).
[https://www.joincake.com/](https://www.joincake.com/)

~~~
ravanpao
Thank you!

